# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  قیمت نرم افزار تلفن گویا

## مهدی رحیم زاده

سلام
امکانات شامل :
امکان خواندن کلید های کاربر
بررسی و تحلیل تماس های برقرار شده 
گزارشات متفاوت از داده ها 
امکان برقراری ارتباط با بخش ها داخای و غیره
قیمتش چند باشه خوبه ؟
با تشگر

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> سلام
> امکانات شامل :
> 1. امکان خواندن کلید های کاربر
> 2. بررسی و تحلیل تماس های برقرار شده 
> 3. گزارشات متفاوت از داده ها 
> 4. امکان برقراری ارتباط با بخش ها داخای و غیره
> قیمتش چند باشه خوبه ؟
> با تشگر


قیمت از 200 هزار تومن تا 100 میلیون میتونه باشه! مونده به حجم برنامه نویسی، امکانات درخواستی و تنوع اونها، کارت های واسط مخابراتی، تعداد خطوط، و ... 

برای راهنمایی بیشتر مثلاً :
1. اینکه از بدیهیات هست و نمیتونید بعنوان feature ازش نام ببرید.
2. این رو باید دقیق تر مشخص کنید، تحلیل در چه مورد؟ CDR یا اینکه رو سیستم تون Dial Plan های پیشرفته مثلاً DISA یا Callback، کنفرانس، مسیرهای ورودی/خروجی، صف تماس و ... دارید؛ اینا رو باید کامل مطرح کنید، اگه RFP یا Proposal دارید اون رو بذارید بیشتر میشه کمک گرفت.
3. این خودش یه مبحث جدا هست، شما تا چه حد از این گزارشات رو می تونید یا میخواین براشون بذارید؟

CDR Report
    * Call Logs
    * Compare Calls
    * Monthly Traffic
    * Daily load
Channels Usage
Telco System Logs
Graphic Report
Summary by Extension
Monitoring List

 4. چند تا Extension (داخلی) دارید؟ خودتون قراره PBX راه بندازید یا قراره که با PBX مشتری ارتباط برقرار کنید و ...
****************
از همه مهمتر مشتری کی هست! دولتی یا خصوصی و چقدر واسه کار شما و سیستم اهمیت قائل هستند و ازش استفاده می کنند؟
در ضمن یه بحث های دیگه هم هست که مربوط میشه به نوع خطوط مثلاً دیجیتال (E1 یا T1) یا آنالوگ و یا سیگنالینگ مورد استفاده (VoIP یا PSTN) و سایر موارد که نمیخوام سرتون رو درد بیارم؛ اگه مایل بودین جزئیات رو مطرح کنید تا در خدمت باشم...
موفق باشید.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

برنامه 200K تا 1 میلیون تومان مثل مباحثی که اینجاها مطرح شده، بسته به امکانات :  *1*  و  *2*  و  *3*
برنامه بالای 10، 20 میلیون حداقل باید عمده امکانات زیر رو داشته باشه، البته بسته به نیاز مشتری ممکنه امکانات متنوع دیگه ای هم لازم بشه ولی بالای 100M دیگه کسی سراغ نرم افزار و ... نمیره و معمولاً از پکیج های  آماده مثل اریکسون، آلکاتل، سیسکو (و بعضی ها هم پاناسونیک!) میرن :

1)       √ پشتيباني از استاندارد SIP و IAX2 جهت تماسهاي مبتني بر IP
2)       √ پشتيباني از کدهاي رايج و پر استفاده G.711, G.726, G.729ab, GSM
3)       √ پشتيباني از پروتکلهاي CAS, PRI, G.703, G.704 جهت اتصال به شبکه تلفني
4)       √ پشتيباني از پروتکل Fax over IP
5)       √ قابليت هدايت تماسهاي بين پروتکل هاي H.323 و SIP
6)       √ قابليت تشخيص Caller ID
7)       √ پشتيباني از پردازنده ي داخلي DSP technology
8)       √ قابليت پشتيباني از تجهيزات نصب شده بر روي درگاه PCI يا PCI-X
9)       √ پشتيباني از دريافت و ارسال فاکس همزمان با Voice و بدون نياز به قطع ارتباط
10)      √  ابزار برنامه ريزي و طراحي IVR (توضیح: بستگی به نیاز ممکن است این ابزار مستقل از الستیکس باشد!)
11)      √  قابليت کنترل سيستم از راه دور و مديريت کاربران
12)      √  قابليت ارائه دسترسي پيمانه اي به سيستم بر حسب اولويت حق دسترسي کاربران
13)      √  امکان مشاهده وضعيت سيستم از نظر منابع سيستمي (هارد، حافظه و ساير اطلاعات حياتي سيستم)
14)      √  امکان مشاهده وضعيت تماس ها/ايميل ها/فاکس ها/پيام هاي صوتي و ساير سرويس ها به تفکيک کاربران
15)      √  امکان مشاهده وضعيت آنلاين نقاط نهايي سيستم SwitchBoard يا WallBoard
16)      √  قابليت فعال/غيرفعال نمودن و تنظيم کد سرويس هاي ارزش افزوده (انتقال، انتظار، صندوق صوتي و...)
17)      √  پشتيباني از تعداد نامحدود شماره داخلي بسته به ظرفيت سيستم سخت افزاري
18)      √  پشتيباني از داخلي هاي سنتي (آنالوگ FXS) بصورت همزمان
19)      √  پشتيباني از ضبط مکالمات به دو صورت On-Demand و Always
20)      √  قابليت تنظيم حداکثر زمان ضبط مکالمات
20/1)    √  کنترل ظرفیت ضبط مکالمه هر کانال
21)      √  قابليت تنظيم کيفيت ضبط مکالمات
22)      √  قابليت برنامه پذيري در ضبط مکالمه بر اساس زمان انجام مکالمه ، شماره تماس گيرنده ، اپراتور پاسخگو
22/1)    √  امکان استفاده از تجهیزات معمولی برای پخش صدا
22/2)    √  فشرده سازی با کیفیت بالا مکالمات ضبط شده
23)      √  قابليت ضبط Event Log بر روي کليه اجزاء جهت بررسي اشکالات احتمالي به وجود آمده در سيستم
24)      √  قابليت ضبط CDR جهت گزارشگيري هاي آتي
25)      √  قابليت Call Waiting
26)      √  قابليت Hold تماس همراه با مدیریت موزیک های انتظار
27)      √  قابليت Conference دو يا چند نفره
28)      √  قابليت ارائه سرويس هاي CallBack و (Direct Inward System Access) يا DISA
29)      √  قابليت انتقال مکالمه به اپراتور ديگر يا به شماره خارج از مجموعه
30)      √  قابليت محاسبه Accounting تماس هاي خروجي به ازاي هر شماره متصل
31)      √  قابليت  Monitoring زنده بر روي تماس ها توسط سوپروايزر
32)      √  قابليت دسته بندي گروههاي پاسخگو
33)      √  قابليت توزيع تماس ها را بر اساس مهارت هاي پاسخگويان
34)      √  قابليت مسيريابي تماس گيرنده بر اساس نياز به اپراتور تماس قبلي با اپراتورهاي ديگر
35)      √  قابليت ارسال تماس از اپراتور به سوي پاسخگوي خودکار  IVR
36)      √  پشتيباني از جدول زمانبندي جهت ارسال تماس به اپراتور
37)      √  قابليت اعلام زمان تقريبي انتظار و يا تعداد افراد موجود در صف به تماس گيرندگان به طور متناوب
38)      √  قابليت پياده سازي سرويس VIP
39)      √  قابليت هدايت به صندوق صوتي اپراتورها
40)      √  قابليت شناسايي تماس هاي ناموفق سيستم
41)      √  قابليت ضبط مکالمات بر روي DVD به صورت آنلاين
42)      √  قابليت ذخيره سازي بر روي قطعات جانبي ( SANوTapeو ...)
43)      √  قابليت تعيين نام پويا براي فايل ضبط شده بر اساس تاريخ ، ساعت  ، يا شماره اپراتور پاسخگو يا ترکيبي از آنها
44)      √  امکان ارسال نمابر گروهي
45)      √  قابليت گروه بندي نمابر ارسالي و يا دريافتي
46)      √  ارائه تمامي اطلاعات مشتري به اپراتورها هنگام برقراري ارتباط
47)      √  امکان دسترسي به کليه تماس هاي قبلي مشتري توسط اپراتور
48)      √  امکان تعريف پاسخ هاي از پيش تعريف شده براي اپراتورها جهت پاسخگويي به سوالات تکراري
49)      √  قابليت ذخيره تمامي تعاملات مشتريان و بازيابي آنها
50)      √  قابليت ارسال اعلان وضعيت سرويسهاي سيستم از طريق ايميل يا SMS به مديريت سيستم
51)      √  امکان پشتيباني گيري بصورت اتوماتيک و دستي
52)      √  قابليت ارائه گزارش در مورد ترافيک مسيرهاي تماس مختلف
53)      √  قابليت ارسال CID مکالمه به اپراتور در صورت تماس خارج از مجموعه
54)      √  قابليت ارسال CID مکالمه به اپراتور در صورت هدايت تماس
55)      √  قابليت تعريف داخلي 2 يا 3 رقمي و بيشتر
56)      √  قابليت تعريف گروه کاري 2 رقمي يا 3 رقمي
57)      √  امکان هدايت از يک گروه کاري به گروه کاري ديگر
58)      √  امکان محدود نمودن شماره هاي داخلي جهت دسترسي به بوق آزاد
59)      √  شماره گيري صفر يا نه براي دسترسي به بوق آزاد
60)      √  قابليت ايجاد/مديريت صندوق پست الکترونيکي براي اپراتورها
61)      √  قابليت دستيابي اپراتورها به صندوق صوتي خود از طريق سيستم
62)      √  امکان راه اندازي و مديريت سيستم پيام فوري بين کاربران/اپراتورهاي سيستم
63)      √  قابليت تجميع با Microsoft® Outlook
64)      √  پشتيباني و قابليت افزودن شناسه هاي کاربري ™Skype
65)      √  قابليت اتصال چندين مرکز تماس/تلفن به يکديگر بر روي بستر شبکه
66)      √  قابليت تنظيم بالانس روي خطوط بصورت متعادل (Balance) يا آبشاري یا Cascade
67)      √  پشتيباني از Port Forwarding جهت مواقع اضطراري براي پروتکل هاي SIP، IAX و RTP
68)      √  قابليت آپديت کردن کل ماژول هاي سيستم بصورت يکجا يا مجزا از هم

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

دوست من 
اگه روش قیمت گذاری روی نرم افزار رو برام توضحی بدی ممنون میشم 
اینجوری مشکل من کلا حل میشه 
با تشکر
البته روش اصولی و حساب شدشو

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> * اگه روش قیمت گذاری روی نرم افزار رو برام توضحی بدی ممنون میشم 
> * البته روش اصولی و حساب شدشو


من عرض کردم خدمتتون که شما Feature های دقیق تر سیستم رو (طبق پست دوم) بفرمایید تا بشه حدوداً قیمت گذاری کرد؛ اگه شما در پاسخ به یک RFP دارید پروژه رو میدین بی زحمت درخواست رو (بدون ذکر نام کارفرما و ...) بذارید یا اگه مستندات در مورد پروژه دارید اون رو قرار بدین، با این دید کلی همین مقدار میشه گفت.روش اصولی و حساب شده :  _"تعداد ساعاتی که روی پروژه گذاشتید * هزینه برای هر ساعت کار اعم از تجزیه و برنامه نویسی تقریبی"_ بعد بیمه و مالیات -معمولاً 12/8 درصد- روش می کشید (اگه شرکت باشید، اگه شخصی باشید و تو قرارداد هم ذکر شده باشه که شخصاً توسط شما انجام میشه لازم نیست) و اگه مفصل ترش رو میخواهید :

*تخمین هزینه و زمان در پروژه‌های نرم‌افزاری**تخمین هزینه های یک پروژه نرم افزاری**نحوه قیمت گذاری نرم افزار*
اگه اینا (به احتمال زیاد) با حوصله و پروژه شما جور در نمیاد امکانات و توانایی های دقیق پروژه رو بفرمایید تا بصورت تخمینی (غیر اصولی و حساب شده! و بر حسب عرف بازار) یه چیزی بشه گفت.

----------


## javancd

*هوشیارفن* 
*نرم افزار تلفن گویا،منشی،ارسال و دریافت فاکس با دفترچه تلفن فارسی و ضبط صدا هنگام مکالمه
**قيمت نرم افزار 24800تومان بدون قفل سريالي , تلفني و Usb وبدون محدوديت نصب*
*(این نرم افزار با مودم قابل ساپورت کار میکند)
*قابلیت نصب برروی ویندوز ویستا - ویندوز XP - ویندوز SeVen 
امکانات کلی نرم افزار هوشیار فن :
سیستم ثبت پیغام ، انتقادات و پیشنهادات و یا پرسش و پاسخ 
محیطی ساده و روان برای استفاده عموم کاربران 
کلیه منوها و پیامها نرم افزار فارسی 
نمایش کلیه خطاهای مودم به صورت کاملا فارسی 
عدم نیاز به گوشی تلفن وداشتن جداول پویا و گرافیکی 
امکان بهره برداری از تمامی امکانات برنامه بدون نیاز به سخت افزار خاص (فقط فکس مودم) 
امکان اجرای خودکار نرم افزار در زمان آغاز به کار ویندوز 
امکان نمایش مشخصات و قابلیت های مودم به صورت هوشمند 
شناسایی فرکانسهای ارتباط ، قطع خط و DTMF 
نمایشگر شماره مخاطب (CallerID) 
امکان نمایش تصویر و سایر اطلاعات مخاطب در زمان تماس 
امکان شماره گیری تلفن از طریق برنامه 
امکان دریافت دستورات عددی از طریق مخاطب 
امکان پاسخگویی خودکار تلفن (منشی تلفنی) 
قابلیت استفاده بصورت ساعت گویا 
امکان ایجاد منوهای صوتی (به صورت ساختار درختی) جهت پاسخگویی خودکار ماشین 
امکان تنظیم برنامه جهت پخش پیام صوتی منحصربفرد جهت مخاطب خاص 
امکان ضبط کلیه مکالمات ورودی و خروجی 
امکان ارسال و دریافت فکس بصورت خودکار 
امکان ارسال گروهی فکس بصورت خودکار 
امکان شماره گیری گروهی مخاطبین و اعلام پیغام صوتی بصورت خودکار 
امکان ضبط پیام های مورد استفاده در برنامه از طریق میکروفون 
امکان پخش و ویرایش پیام های صوتی 
پشتیانی ازصداها با کیفیت kHz 8 
پشتیبانی از فایلهای Fax با فرمتTIFF 
امکان نمایش و چاپ فکس های دریافتی 
امکان نگارش متون دلخواه در برنامه و تبدیل به فایل TIFF جهت استفاده به عنوان فکس نمونه 
گزارشگیری خودکار از تماس های ورودی و خروجی 
امکان ذخیره اطلاعات تماس های دریافتی (مانند : شماره – تاریخ و ساعت تماس – فایل صوتی یا فکس دریافتی – دستورات عددی صادر شده) 
سازگاری با انواع چاپگر های( لیزری و سوزی و ...) 
امکان چاپ گزارشات بصورت پویا (داینامیک) 
امکان طراحی فرم های چاپی در زمان اجرای برنامه توسط کاربر 
امکان جستجو عبارت در فرم گزارش 
امکان چاپ گزارشات در سایزهای مختلف (A4,A3,A5,…) 
امکان ارسال و تبدیل گزارشات به خروجی های (WORD / EXEL) 
امکان خروجی گزارشات به فرمت های متعدد (pdf , xls , html , rtf , tif , jpg , bmp , gif , txt , csv ) 
امکان ارسال گزارشات به ایمیل و سایت 
امکان مرتب سازی صعودی و نزولی لیست ها بر اساس فیلدهای مورد نظر 
ثبت و ویرایش دفتر تلفن به همراه مشخصات کامل و عکس 
لیست گیری ، چاپ و جستجوی هوشمند و نمایش بر اساس حروف الفبا در دفتر تلفن 
امکان تغییر صداها و پیام های پیش فرض 
امکان حذف پیش شماره شهر و کشور از شماره تلفن مخاطب 
امکان تعیین مدت زمان جهت ضبط پیغام 
امکان تعیین ساعت و تاریخ جهت اعلام هشدارها (مانند یادآوری امور روزانه) 
امکان تعریف کاربر و کلمه عبور 
امکان تعیین سطح دسترسی کاربران 
امکان پشتیبان گیری و بازیابی اطلاعات ( Backup / Restore) 
بهره گیری از بانک اطلاعاتی قدرتمند SQL Server جهت بایگانی اطلاعات 
امکان تغییر بانک اطلاعاتی با بهره گیری از تکنولوژی ADO Connection (مانند : Acces, SQL Server,Oracle) 
امکان استفاده تحت شبکه (امکانات محدود)
براي خريد به سايت نسل جوان مراجعه شود
www.NasleJavan.com

----------


## mehdiabc470

> قیمت از 200 هزار تومن تا 100 میلیون میتونه باشه! مونده به حجم برنامه نویسی، امکانات درخواستی و تنوع اونها، کارت های واسط مخابراتی، تعداد خطوط، و ... 
> 
> برای راهنمایی بیشتر مثلاً :
> 1. اینکه از بدیهیات هست و نمیتونید بعنوان feature ازش نام ببرید.
> 2. این رو باید دقیق تر مشخص کنید، تحلیل در چه مورد؟ CDR یا اینکه رو سیستم تون Dial Plan های پیشرفته مثلاً DISA یا Callback، کنفرانس، مسیرهای ورودی/خروجی، صف تماس و ... دارید؛ اینا رو باید کامل مطرح کنید، اگه RFP یا Proposal دارید اون رو بذارید بیشتر میشه کمک گرفت.
> 3. این خودش یه مبحث جدا هست، شما تا چه حد از این گزارشات رو می تونید یا میخواین براشون بذارید؟
> 
> CDR Report
>     * Call Logs
> ...





> برنامه 200K تا 1 میلیون تومان مثل مباحثی که اینجاها مطرح شده، بسته به امکانات :  *1*  و  *2*  و  *3*
> برنامه بالای 10، 20 میلیون حداقل باید عمده امکانات زیر رو داشته باشه، البته بسته به نیاز مشتری ممکنه امکانات متنوع دیگه ای هم لازم بشه ولی بالای 100M دیگه کسی سراغ نرم افزار و ... نمیره و معمولاً از پکیج های  آماده مثل اریکسون، آلکاتل، سیسکو (و بعضی ها هم پاناسونیک!) میرن :
> 
> 1)       √ پشتيباني از استاندارد SIP و IAX2 جهت تماسهاي مبتني بر IP
> 2)       √ پشتيباني از کدهاي رايج و پر استفاده G.711, G.726, G.729ab, GSM
> 3)       √ پشتيباني از پروتکلهاي CAS, PRI, G.703, G.704 جهت اتصال به شبکه تلفني
> 4)       √ پشتيباني از پروتکل Fax over IP
> 5)       √ قابليت هدايت تماسهاي بين پروتکل هاي H.323 و SIP
> 6)       √ قابليت تشخيص Caller ID
> ...



 با سلام و خسته نباشید
بنده یک تلفن گویا نیاز دارم که به هنگام تماس مشترک پیامی را پخش کند مثلا بگوید که کد را وارد کنید.پس از وارد شدن کد توسط مخاطب آنرا ذخیره کند و بعد تماس خاتمه یابد.مدت زمان تماس هر مخاطب 10 الی 20 ثانیه خواهد بود. سیستم باید توانایی پردازش 150 الی 200 تماس را در دقیقه یا مثلا 60 تماس همزمان را داشته باشد و کدهای وارد شده توسط مخاطبان را ذخیره کند.

خواهشمند است برآورد قیمتتان را از چنین سیستمی برای بنده ارسال کنید

با تشکر

----------


## mehdiabc470

آیا نرم افزاری برای این کار هست یا حتما باید از سخت افزار استفاده بشه؟

----------

